# Maria si è lavata le mani



## mackyaj

Come si fa a tradurre...

(1) Maria si è lavata le mani

_<Le altre domande vengono cancellate.>_

...per il francese??

Grazi, merci


----------



## ZiaNat

Maria s'est lavé les mains


----------



## antillano97

ZiaNat said:


> Maria s'est lavée les mains



Piccola correzione: il genere del participio passato in italiano in tal caso e lo stesso in francese.


----------



## DearPrudence

antillano97 said:


> Piccola correzione: il genere del participio passato in italiano in tal caso e lo stesso in francese.


Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum, antillano97.
ZiaNat avait bien raison :
*"Elle s'est lavé les mains."*
Le COD (complément d'objet direct) est "les mains", placé après le verbe : il n'y a donc pas accord (voir ici notamment).

Donc :
*"Elle s'est lavé les mains/les dents/les cheveux/..."*
mais
*"Elle s'est lavée."* (car elle a lavé qui ? Elle, placé avant le verbe)


----------



## ZiaNat

ces fichus participes posent toujours autant de problème, je vois ...  
merci DearPrudence !


----------



## Nino83

J'ajouterais que si vous ditez _Marie se *les* est lavé*es*, les mains_, le participe s'accorde, pourquoi c'est un COD avant le verbe conjugué. 

Pour voir les différences entre le français e l'italien, vous pouvez lire mon commentaire dans cette discussion: 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2762020&page=5&p=13999197#post13999197 

In italiano il participio concorda sempre con il soggetto con i verbi che utilizzano l'ausiliare _essere_ (anche i verbi pronominali) mentre in francese concorda con il soggetto nei verbi non pronominali che utilizzano il verbo essere mentre concorda con il complemento oggetto (quando si trova prima del verbo) nei verbi pronominali con ausiliare essere (e qui sta la differenza tra italiano e francese). 
Sempre con i verbi pronominali, se c'è un soggetto e un pronome complemento oggetto di terza persona singolare _lo, la, li, le_ prima del verbo, il participio concorda con il complemento oggetto, e non con il soggetto. 

*I ragazzi* si sono dimenticat*i* la palla. 
I ragazzi se *la* sono dimenticat*a*, la palla. 

Con l'ausiliare avere, invece, il participio concorda con il complemento oggetto che precede il verbo, in francese mentre in italiano concorda solo con i pronomi complemento oggetto di terza persona singolare _lo, la, li, le_ (ed è facoltativo con _mi, ti, ci, vi_). 

Saluti


----------



## ditesmoiquellebizarrerie

"Maria s'est lavé les mains." Il n'y a pas d'accord dans ce cas.


----------

